# Roller or spray



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I have 2 projet I'm not decided if we are going with brush and roller or with the spray gun? Any suggestions?
The first is a bestwestern in some kind of stucco or cement and the second is a victorian house built in 2002 in Wood sidding See the pics.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Spray the hotel or maybe a power roller. The Victorian I would spray and back brush.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Spray the hotel or maybe a power roller. The Victorian I would spray and back brush.


What do you mean by power roll?


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Gotta be careful when spraying around areas like Hotels. Especially ones with wind tunnel qualities. One swoosh and your going to be having tons of cars detailed. Even moreso you will be making many enemies who have to take timeout of their schedules to get their vehicles cleaned. If anyone tells you that they can be 100% sure that they can spray without there being a chance of getting any over-spray on a vehicle or other buildings they simply are not telling you the truth.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> What do you mean by power roll?


Like the graco or wooster ones that attach to an airless.

Also agree with overspray in those situations. Did a condo next to a harbor once, and one area had some crazy wind turbulence. We got about seven yachts that day, boss was not happy. :whistling2:


----------



## Troy (Aug 15, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Spray the hotel or maybe a power roller.


Agreed!

If you are going to power-roll, i would suggest using either water base material or running 2 shifts to avoid clean up losses. Depending on the length of my lines, there could be at least 1/2 of a gallon of material that will have to be flushed out of the lines which greatly reduces the viscosity of the paint. When it is $50 a gallon and you have about 1,000 gallons, such cost savings ideas are well worth it!


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

spray/brush/roll House.
power roll/brush. spray some of the outter areas where no traffic is.
I would leave the paint in the pump/lines and roller during the work week making sure to cover the roller cover in a plastic bag at the end of the day to keep it wet and ready to go the next day,i dont find it necessary to flush the pump daily if i will be back the next day unless its a 2 component type.
be careful when rolling at those heights as the splatter can/will carry like a overspray.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Troy said:


> Agreed!
> 
> If you are going to power-roll, i would suggest using either water base material or running 2 shifts to avoid clean up losses. Depending on the length of my lines, there could be at least 1/2 of a gallon of material that will have to be flushed out of the lines which *greatly reduces the viscosity of the paint. * When it is $50 a gallon and you have about 1,000 gallons, such cost savings ideas are well worth it!


It really affects the paint that much? Just pushing it through the line??


----------



## Troy (Aug 15, 2011)

Different Strokes said:


> It really affects the paint that much? Just pushing it through the line??


 
To push it through the line, you have to use water (for waterbase/acrylic) or solvents. Depending on the specifity of the job e.g. mil profile height requirements, such thinning can degrade your material.

For binary coating systems (such as the macropoxy in my avatar), a pot life applies to the mix. The risk of job failure after the expiration of the pot life is simply not worth it IMHO. 

An old proverb: "it's the nickels and dimes that save you money". Reason be, labor and material costs will always be a constant; your ability to utilize them in the most efficient manner will reduce said costs.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I would go with the pressure roller setup to. I have never had to thin my material though. I only used an old Super nova that put put about 3/4 GPM. Seems you could with the newer pumps as long as it a contractor pump. I wouldn't try it with a small pump. the house is a spray and back brush for sure also. Rent a High Reach for the condo too.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I would power roll the hotel, since you would be spraying and backrolling it anyways (most likely). Spray and back brush the house. I would use a swing stage on the hotel btw.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I would know if I was going to spray, brush, roll or power roll BEFORE I bid and won the job.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I would know if I was going to spray, brush, roll or power roll BEFORE I bid and won the job.


Backwackkers-backackers, what is that word, you would think so. I guess if you put enough in for say either way I guess it would be ok. For me if I was doing a job that size I would have it worked out before, but who am I to judge?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey whats the deal with that little roof top railing kind of thing? I could see TJ up there hanging on real good. lol


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mike's QP said:


> I would power roll the hotel, since you would be spraying and backrolling it anyways (most likely). Spray and back brush the house. I would use a swing stage on the hotel btw.


I think the stage is good to but the tight spots will be more setup time wouldn't it? Just asking, I mostly used lifts on stuff like that unless it was impossible to get to.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Troy said:


> To push it through the line, you have to use water (for waterbase/acrylic) or solvents. Depending on the specifity of the job e.g. mil profile height requirements, such thinning can degrade your material.
> 
> For binary coating systems (such as the macropoxy in my avatar), a pot life applies to the mix. The risk of job failure after the expiration of the pot life is simply not worth it IMHO.
> 
> An old proverb: "it's the nickels and dimes that save you money". Reason be, labor and material costs will always be a constant; your ability to utilize them in the most efficient manner will reduce said costs.


Proverb is true!
You are talking about clean up for the material in the lines at the end of the day?
I know a lot of guys that leave the (water based or alkyd) in the lines so there isn't all the cleanup every night. Epoxies or stuff with a pot life for sure I would just brush and roll. +1


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Swing stage wasnt possible for many areas, so the scalfholding installation and lift rental was almost 100k.....didn't get the job for this year.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

ouch!
Be a fun job though! I dig commercial exterior!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Swing stage wasnt possible for many areas, so the scalfholding installation and lift rental was almost 100k.....didn't get the job for this year.


That is just crazy. GL getting it next year or when they do it.


----------

